# COVID-19 Draws Attacks on Second Amendment



## Gdjjr (Mar 28, 2020)

The empty suits best prepare for the consequences of their actions.









						NRA-ILA | COVID-19 Draws Attacks on Second Amendment
					

During the COVID-19 crisis, many of our family members, friends, and fellow citizens have decided to exercise their right to self-defense for the first time.  Unfortunately, many of them are being delayed or denied their rights not only by anti-gun bureaucracy put in place years ago, but also...




					www.nraila.org
				




*Some of these recent actions:


California

Delaware* 

*Maine* 

*New Jersey* 

*New Mexico* 

*Pennsylvania* 

*Texas*


----------



## Maxdeath (Mar 28, 2020)

Typical reaction never let a good scare go without grabbing more power. Perfect chance when people are worried about something else enact the policies you want.


----------



## Asclepias (Mar 28, 2020)

Gun shops have been deemed non essential in LA? California?  Well anyway. I agree. If the store doesnt sell food or other "essential" items then they need to be closed. No one has a right to spread the virus while shopping for a gun.









						NRA sues California Gov. Gavin Newsom and other state officials over gun store closures | CNN
					

Gun stores were deemed non-essential businesses and ordered to close during a statewide stay-at-home order to curb the spread of coronavirus.




					www.cnn.com


----------



## Likkmee (Mar 28, 2020)

Getting REAL food requires ammo


----------



## westwall (Mar 28, 2020)

He who has the gold, makes the rules.  He who has the guns, has the gold.  Sound familiar?  CA has basically released the criminal class and said "go rob and pillage, we don't care" then they close the gun shops so the regular folks can't defend themselves.  It's not going to hurt the cons, they are already prepared.  The independents though, you know the people sitting on the fences, they have just watched the progressive left say that they are now targets of opportunity, and they are no longer allowed to defend themselves.  Good job Dems, you have fucked yourself over.


----------



## Asclepias (Mar 28, 2020)

westwall said:


> He who has the gold, makes the rules.  He who has the guns, has the gold.  Sound familiar?  CA has basically released the criminal class and said "go rob and pillage, we don't care" then they close the gun shops so the regular folks can't defend themselves.  It's not going to hurt the cons, they are already prepared.  The independents though, you know the people sitting on the fences, they have just watched the progressive left say that they are now targets of opportunity, and they are no longer allowed to defend themselves.  Good job Dems, you have fucked yourself over.


I'm an independent but most of the people I know are dems and they all have guns.  You've been watching too much Faux news or listening to other similar right wing rags.


----------



## westwall (Mar 28, 2020)

Asclepias said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> > He who has the gold, makes the rules.  He who has the guns, has the gold.  Sound familiar?  CA has basically released the criminal class and said "go rob and pillage, we don't care" then they close the gun shops so the regular folks can't defend themselves.  It's not going to hurt the cons, they are already prepared.  The independents though, you know the people sitting on the fences, they have just watched the progressive left say that they are now targets of opportunity, and they are no longer allowed to defend themselves.  Good job Dems, you have fucked yourself over.
> ...








Yeah, we know your gang banger friends have guns.  I wouldn't exactly call them Dems though.  Would you?


----------



## Asclepias (Mar 28, 2020)

westwall said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > westwall said:
> ...


My gang banger friends are all dead or in prison. Mostly dead.


----------



## miketx (Mar 28, 2020)

I already got all the guns I need. Too bad for the morons who think the police will protect them.


----------



## Asclepias (Mar 28, 2020)

miketx said:


> I already got all the guns I need. Too bad for the morons who think the police will protect them.


This is what makes the NRA's suit a fucking joke. If you didnt have a gun and youre just now trying to get one you would probably shoot yourself in the eye anyway.


----------



## JustAnotherNut (Mar 28, 2020)

bet mine is bigger dan urins


----------



## miketx (Mar 28, 2020)

Asclepias said:


> miketx said:
> 
> 
> > I already got all the guns I need. Too bad for the morons who think the police will protect them.
> ...


I don't know about that. Sure there are idiots out there but guns are not hard to figure out and most folks know what they do thanks to hollywood. I think a lot of people who did not own guns and tried to buy one just found out that the democrat story about how anyone can go into a gun store and buy a machine gun were lying.


----------



## miketx (Mar 28, 2020)

JustAnotherNut said:


> bet mine is bigger dan urins
> 
> 
> View attachment 316483


----------



## OldLady (Mar 28, 2020)

The shelters are all open, the food banks are open.  They are looking for thousands of workers at Amazon, at WalMart, at grocery stores.  Small business owners are getting money to pay their laid off employees.   Everyone is getting a check in the mail.  WHY would their be any more trouble than normal?  This situation doesn't require more guns.  People have enough.


----------



## OldLady (Mar 28, 2020)

JustAnotherNut said:


> bet mine is bigger dan urins
> 
> 
> View attachment 316483


I do love that pic, even if I hate guns.


----------



## OldLady (Mar 28, 2020)

miketx said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > The shelters are all open, the food banks are open.  They are looking for thousands of workers at Amazon, at WalMart, at grocery stores.  Small business owners are getting money to pay their laid off employees.   Everyone is getting a check in the mail.  WHY would their be any more trouble than normal?  This situation doesn't require more guns.  People have enough.
> ...


Everything I said is true.


----------



## fncceo (Mar 28, 2020)

My gun shop sells Slim Jims too... so, essential.


----------



## DigitalDrifter (Mar 28, 2020)

*Gun stores are "essential," may remain open during coronavirus pandemic, says Texas attorney general*






> [
> Texas Attorney General Ken Paxton declared Friday that gun stores can stay open amid the coronavirus pandemic even as many jurisdictions within the state have issued stay-at-home orders. Paxton's nonbinding opinion says "municipal and county authorities may not use emergency powers to regulate or restrict the sale of firearms."
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## OldLady (Mar 28, 2020)

DigitalDrifter said:


> *Gun stores are "essential," may remain open during coronavirus pandemic, says Texas attorney general*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Gun stores in Maine were shut down, but of course there's plenty of pressure to let them reopen.  They kind of have a point:  they're shut but customers can go to WalMart and buy them. Fucking WalMart.  They should be closed, too, except for the grocery section.


----------



## JGalt (Mar 28, 2020)

Asclepias said:


> miketx said:
> 
> 
> > I already got all the guns I need. Too bad for the morons who think the police will protect them.
> ...



So we can look forward to seeing alot more one-eyed Democrats soon?  It's not primarily Republicans running out to buy guns. We already have more than we need.


----------



## miketx (Mar 28, 2020)

OldLady said:


> DigitalDrifter said:
> 
> 
> > *Gun stores are "essential," may remain open during coronavirus pandemic, says Texas attorney general*
> ...


Eva Braun?


----------



## Asclepias (Mar 28, 2020)

JGalt said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > miketx said:
> ...


Must be a lot of repubs trying to buy guns. The NRA is suing and they only support repubs.


----------



## miketx (Mar 28, 2020)

Asclepias said:


> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


 The NRA supports all law abiding gun owners, of any race creed or color or political affiliation.


----------



## miketx (Mar 28, 2020)

fncceo said:


> My gun shop sells Slim Jims too... so, essential.






Slim Jims are old car stuff man.


----------



## Asclepias (Mar 28, 2020)

miketx said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > JGalt said:
> ...


Bullshit.  They only support republicans.


----------



## JGalt (Mar 28, 2020)

Asclepias said:


> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



The NRA is not comprised of a membership of entirely Republicans. They don't ask your political affiliation when you become a member. They do however give to and receive from Republican organizations, because it's not Republicans who want to restrict second Amendment rights. It's solely Democrats.

Was that easy enough?


----------



## miketx (Mar 28, 2020)

Asclepias said:


> miketx said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


I'd prove they do but you vermin don't accept truth.


----------



## JGalt (Mar 28, 2020)

Asclepias said:


> miketx said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



So you're saying that the NRA wouldn't offer you the same membership benefits because you're a Democrat?

Prove it.


----------



## Asclepias (Mar 28, 2020)

JGalt said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > miketx said:
> ...


Learn some reading comprehension first.


----------



## OldLady (Mar 28, 2020)

miketx said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > DigitalDrifter said:
> ...


Keep it up and I'm going to report you, troll.


----------



## progressive hunter (Mar 28, 2020)

Asclepias said:


> Gun shops have been deemed non essential in LA? California?  Well anyway. I agree. If the store doesnt sell food or other "essential" items then they need to be closed. No one has a right to spread the virus while shopping for a gun.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




they are essential when theres a hoard of morons that dont have food show up to your door,,,


----------



## progressive hunter (Mar 28, 2020)

Asclepias said:


> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


maybe you should,,,


----------



## progressive hunter (Mar 28, 2020)

OldLady said:


> miketx said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...


OH shut up you old skank,,,


----------



## Asclepias (Mar 28, 2020)

progressive hunter said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Gun shops have been deemed non essential in LA? California?  Well anyway. I agree. If the store doesnt sell food or other "essential" items then they need to be closed. No one has a right to spread the virus while shopping for a gun.
> ...


It not essential even then. You just direct them to the nearest supermarket which will be open because they are deemed essential.


----------



## OldLady (Mar 28, 2020)

progressive hunter said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Gun shops have been deemed non essential in LA? California?  Well anyway. I agree. If the store doesnt sell food or other "essential" items then they need to be closed. No one has a right to spread the virus while shopping for a gun.
> ...


You need to move.  Like now.


----------



## Asclepias (Mar 28, 2020)

progressive hunter said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > JGalt said:
> ...


No I shouldnt teach you reading comprehension. I'm not your teacher.


----------



## JGalt (Mar 28, 2020)

Asclepias said:


> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



How many ways can "They only support republicans." be interpreted? There's nothing wrong with my reading comprehension.

Do you even know anything about the benefits NRA members receive?

Benefits Of Being In The NRA


----------



## progressive hunter (Mar 28, 2020)

Asclepias said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


I dont think they are expecting to pay for it,,,


----------



## miketx (Mar 28, 2020)

JGalt said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > JGalt said:
> ...


The guy is too stupid to realize how stupid he sounds posting some of his crap.


----------



## Asclepias (Mar 28, 2020)

progressive hunter said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > progressive hunter said:
> ...


I told you to stop trying to think. You know it gives you convulsions. Leave the thinking to people that arent weak in the brain.


----------



## Asclepias (Mar 28, 2020)

JGalt said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > JGalt said:
> ...


You can interpret that a number of ways. However thats your problem. Youre trying to do advanced problem solving over something simple.  You know your brain cant handle more advanced calculations which is why I simplified it for you.

As a gun owner i would never join the NRA. I belong to another association.


----------



## Bruce_T_Laney (Mar 28, 2020)

Asclepias said:


> miketx said:
> 
> 
> > I already got all the guns I need. Too bad for the morons who think the police will protect them.
> ...



Seeing Mike is a ex-Prison Guard tell me he is most likely more trained than you and your friends at handling a firearm...

I know growing on State Prison Grounds outside Stateville Correctional Center I can tell you the Guards had to qualify yearly, so my bet is Mike is smarter than you when handling a firearm...


----------



## miketx (Mar 28, 2020)

Bruce_T_Laney said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > miketx said:
> ...


Yeah each year we had to go shoot to qualify.


----------



## Asclepias (Mar 28, 2020)

Bruce_T_Laney said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > miketx said:
> ...


Its more likely Mike is an ex con than a prison guard. Theyre actually called correctional officers by the way.  Even if he was smart enough to pass the test I doubt he is more trained at handling firearms than I am.


----------



## Asclepias (Mar 28, 2020)

miketx said:


> Bruce_T_Laney said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


So what level did you qualify at?


----------



## Bruce_T_Laney (Mar 28, 2020)

miketx said:


> Bruce_T_Laney said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



How I know this is because the Uncle that raised me on the Farm was the instructor and had to teach and qualify the guards.

Did you know he would not teach me?

I had no interest of learning but many of his friends asked why he never taught me and he stated " He would use me as the moving target " but the real reason I am a lefty...


----------



## JGalt (Mar 28, 2020)

Asclepias said:


> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



On the contrary my brain-damaged friend: I explained it to you. Of course the NRA donates political contributions to Republican candidates. What kind of an idiotic gun-rights organization would donate money to someone who didn't believe Americans should own firearms?

The NRA is also a powerful lobbyist which works to prevent gun-grabbing shitheads from enacting the same laws Hitler and Stalin would have approved of.

Apparently you're a firearms owner, as you've stated. Why would you support a party which wanted to deprive you of the right to protect your life and the lives of your loved ones?

Are you confused? Wouldn't your mindset be the same equivalent of "Jews for Hitler", Blacks for the Klan", or Chickens for KFC"?

And don't tell me that given the chance, the Democrats wouldn't register or confiscate every firearm in this country. Anyone knows better.


----------



## Asclepias (Mar 28, 2020)

Bruce_T_Laney said:


> miketx said:
> 
> 
> > Bruce_T_Laney said:
> ...


Deflector would have solved that really quick or was there another reason?


----------



## miketx (Mar 28, 2020)

Asclepias said:


> miketx said:
> 
> 
> > Bruce_T_Laney said:
> ...


We didn't have levels, we just had to get all 50 shots into the center mass of a silhouette target at varying distances out to 45 feet shooting double action. I have shot a lot and usually got all my 50 in the 5 ring sometimes with some flyers.


----------



## Asclepias (Mar 28, 2020)

miketx said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > miketx said:
> ...


Did you look that up? It took you a minute to get back to me.


----------



## Hugo Furst (Mar 28, 2020)

Asclepias said:


> Bruce_T_Laney said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...





Asclepias said:


> Theyre actually called correctional officers by the way.



only by the PC crowd.

'Guards' know they aren't there to 'correct' anyone.


----------



## miketx (Mar 28, 2020)

Asclepias said:


> miketx said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


What are you talking about? Look what up? I did it, I was there.


----------



## JGalt (Mar 28, 2020)

Asclepias said:


> miketx said:
> 
> 
> > Bruce_T_Laney said:
> ...



Law enforcement officers don't qualify in terms of "levels." They either qualify or they don't qualify.

You're thinking of the military or the US Marshals Service.

Law Enforcement Firearm Qualification Standards


----------



## OldLady (Mar 28, 2020)

Gdjjr said:


> The empty suits best prepare for the consequences of their actions.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not Texas.  Gun stores can keep selling during shelter-in-place orders, Texas Attorney General Ken Paxton rules


----------



## miketx (Mar 28, 2020)

WillHaftawaite said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Bruce_T_Laney said:
> ...


The cons called us guards, staff called us officers, or C/O's


----------



## Asclepias (Mar 28, 2020)

JGalt said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > JGalt said:
> ...


You didnt have to go past your 3rd sentence. If it took you that long to figure out what was a very simple comment you have no one to blame but yourself.


----------



## Asclepias (Mar 28, 2020)

JGalt said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > miketx said:
> ...


I know. I was seeing if he was going to came back and claim he was eagle eye or something.


----------



## Asclepias (Mar 28, 2020)

miketx said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > miketx said:
> ...


Sure.


----------



## miketx (Mar 28, 2020)

And, quite truthfully, I was always terrified of having to qualify. We had one guy that missed the target at 7 yards with a 38 special. Others had never shot a gun before. We also had to qualify with a twelve gauge shotgun. One guy qualified so well he blasted a hole in the roof of the perimeter van. Don't know how he did it.

And before anyone says they don't believe it, I didn't either and I was there!


----------



## Asclepias (Mar 28, 2020)

WillHaftawaite said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Bruce_T_Laney said:
> ...


Thats the offical title of the job or it used to be. I actually took the test and passed it.


----------



## Bruce_T_Laney (Mar 28, 2020)

miketx said:


> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



They usually used the term BOSS and if anyone knows what that means they know it is not a compliment...


----------



## miketx (Mar 28, 2020)

Bruce_T_Laney said:


> miketx said:
> 
> 
> > WillHaftawaite said:
> ...


Sorry son of a ... I qualified as expert in that according to some cons.


----------



## Hugo Furst (Mar 28, 2020)

Asclepias said:


> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



I took the test, passed it, got hired, and was a 'guard' for a little over 10 years.


----------



## miketx (Mar 28, 2020)

WillHaftawaite said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > WillHaftawaite said:
> ...


Most people wouldn't believe the crap that goes on would they?


----------



## Asclepias (Mar 28, 2020)

WillHaftawaite said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > WillHaftawaite said:
> ...


They literally tried to rush me in. Got called the very next day to come in for a psych eval. Was getting interviewed by some fat slob of a racist and I walked out.


----------



## miketx (Mar 28, 2020)

Asclepias said:


> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


So was I but I stayed. He ended up getting fired.


----------



## Bruce_T_Laney (Mar 28, 2020)

miketx said:


> Bruce_T_Laney said:
> 
> 
> > miketx said:
> ...



Yepper!

Crazy how some of us grew up or worked in that environment but it is a paying job...

If my Uncle were alive he would be wondering how I never ended up inside for life...


WillHaftawaite said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > WillHaftawaite said:
> ...



My Uncle did it for 33 years, retired and died a year later because that was all he knew and just could not adjust not working...


----------



## miketx (Mar 28, 2020)

Bruce_T_Laney said:


> miketx said:
> 
> 
> > Bruce_T_Laney said:
> ...


I never even imagined doing until I was old one day and needed a job after being sick of working on cars.


----------



## Asclepias (Mar 28, 2020)

miketx said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > WillHaftawaite said:
> ...


Best decision I ever made. I had more viable options so it was no loss. One of my buddies took the job and hates it now.


----------



## miketx (Mar 28, 2020)

Asclepias said:


> miketx said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


I was very ambivalent about the job. There were days where it was impossible, especially when I worked in the segregation unit, and then there were days where the cons were very reasonable. But most of the time it was chaos.


----------



## OldLady (Mar 28, 2020)

Maxdeath said:


> Typical reaction never let a good scare go without grabbing more power. Perfect chance when people are worried about something else enact the policies you want.


Never let a tragedy go without turning it into an excuse to buy more guns.


----------



## martybegan (Mar 28, 2020)

OldLady said:


> Maxdeath said:
> 
> 
> > Typical reaction never let a good scare go without grabbing more power. Perfect chance when people are worried about something else enact the policies you want.
> ...



The Blue States closing down gun stores as non-essential are the ones using a crisis as an excuse to implement their desired policy. 

If Alcohol sales could be considered essential, it's not a stretch to assume gun stores are as well, and we have a Constitutional RKBA, even during a crisis.


----------



## Rye Catcher (Mar 28, 2020)

Asclepias said:


> Gun shops have been deemed non essential in LA? California?  Well anyway. I agree. If the store doesnt sell food or other "essential" items then they need to be closed. No one has a right to spread the virus while shopping for a gun.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Good for Gavin.


----------



## Crepitus (Mar 28, 2020)

westwall said:


> He who has the gold, makes the rules.  He who has the guns, has the gold.  Sound familiar?  CA has basically released the criminal class and said "go rob and pillage, we don't care" then they close the gun shops so the regular folks can't defend themselves.  It's not going to hurt the cons, they are already prepared.  The independents though, you know the people sitting on the fences, they have just watched the progressive left say that they are now targets of opportunity, and they are no longer allowed to defend themselves.  Good job Dems, you have fucked yourself over.


Son, just because you can't go out and buy a new gun doesn't mean the "bad guys" are all coming for you.  They weren't coming for you yesterday, they aren't coming for you today.


----------



## Asclepias (Mar 28, 2020)

DigitalDrifter said:


> *Gun stores are "essential," may remain open during coronavirus pandemic, says Texas attorney general*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thats in Texas.


----------



## miketx (Mar 28, 2020)

Asclepias said:


> DigitalDrifter said:
> 
> 
> > *Gun stores are "essential," may remain open during coronavirus pandemic, says Texas attorney general*
> ...


Yes sir, that's exactly what his post says!


----------



## Asclepias (Mar 28, 2020)

OldLady said:


> DigitalDrifter said:
> 
> 
> > *Gun stores are "essential," may remain open during coronavirus pandemic, says Texas attorney general*
> ...


My Walmart doesnt sell guns anymore. Some dont even sell ammo.


----------



## Asclepias (Mar 28, 2020)

miketx said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > DigitalDrifter said:
> ...


Thats not what my topic says.


----------



## miketx (Mar 28, 2020)

Asclepias said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > DigitalDrifter said:
> ...


Ours does. I won't buy one from them though. I just don't like to be treated like a criminal. The last one I bought was a 20 gauge pump for my wife and I filled out the form and showed her my CHL and she asked if I was armed. I said I was. So we got finished and she said that she had to carry the gun and escort me out of the store. I just looked at her and said that was the stupidest thing I ever heard of. She says why is that? I said lady, you know I'm carrying a loaded gun, you asked me! Dumbasses.


----------



## Likkmee (Mar 28, 2020)

I got a new Wuhan  microfiber blanket today and warmed it up in the dryer. Call me tomorrow


----------



## 22lcidw (Mar 28, 2020)

OldLady said:


> Maxdeath said:
> 
> 
> > Typical reaction never let a good scare go without grabbing more power. Perfect chance when people are worried about something else enact the policies you want.
> ...


Those who do most do not trust the political class and the people they created through agendas. Even if it is their own.


----------



## Maxdeath (Mar 28, 2020)

OldLady said:


> Maxdeath said:
> 
> 
> > Typical reaction never let a good scare go without grabbing more power. Perfect chance when people are worried about something else enact the policies you want.
> ...


Let's turn convicted felons out on the streets and then pretend that they will just magically be reformed. Nothing like liberals hiding from real thought.


----------



## Maxdeath (Mar 28, 2020)

Crepitus said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> > He who has the gold, makes the rules.  He who has the guns, has the gold.  Sound familiar?  CA has basically released the criminal class and said "go rob and pillage, we don't care" then they close the gun shops so the regular folks can't defend themselves.  It's not going to hurt the cons, they are already prepared.  The independents though, you know the people sitting on the fences, they have just watched the progressive left say that they are now targets of opportunity, and they are no longer allowed to defend themselves.  Good job Dems, you have fucked yourself over.
> ...


Lol. Because convicts have been let out of prison they are all magically reformed. The fact they were in prison was just because of their bad manners.


----------



## Crepitus (Mar 28, 2020)

Maxdeath said:


> Crepitus said:
> 
> 
> > westwall said:
> ...


Dude, we're talking about shoplifters and low level drug possession.  Not armed bank robbers.


----------



## Maxdeath (Mar 28, 2020)

Crepitus said:


> Maxdeath said:
> 
> 
> > Crepitus said:
> ...


Got a guarantee on that kid?


----------



## JustAnotherNut (Mar 28, 2020)

miketx said:


> JustAnotherNut said:
> 
> 
> > bet mine is bigger dan urins
> ...




That just sounds so damn creepy...…..as if it were Anthony Hopkins in Silence of the Lambs but more perverted


----------



## Crepitus (Mar 29, 2020)

Maxdeath said:


> Crepitus said:
> 
> 
> > Maxdeath said:
> ...


Crap on a crutch kiddo, use your head for something besides a blunt instrument for a change.  They are not releasing axe murderers because of coronavirus.


----------



## Maxdeath (Mar 29, 2020)

Crepitus said:


> Maxdeath said:
> 
> 
> > Crepitus said:
> ...


You can sit there and play crazy all day but do you have a guarantee?


----------



## Crepitus (Mar 29, 2020)

Maxdeath said:


> Crepitus said:
> 
> 
> > Maxdeath said:
> ...


A guarantee of what you freak?  You want a warranty go buy a damn car.


----------



## Maxdeath (Mar 29, 2020)

Crepitus said:


> Maxdeath said:
> 
> 
> > Crepitus said:
> ...


No you are claiming only low key offenders are being released. I was asking for an assurance that it is only low level offenders and not one has ever had a gun possession charge or violent past. We are talking democratic bastions that are doing this after all.


----------

